# Work with animals?



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

so who here actually makes a living working woth animals? just out of interest please leave a breif description of your job tittle and role :smile:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

I used too. Voted no however.
Still would like too though.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

oops sorry i voted yes cos i volunteer at a bird of prey center and then read ur post soz








thats my owl at the center bramble
dan


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

working title:the boss
employess title:me(slave)
regards gaz
PS:my boss is orrible save me..................:lol2:


----------



## Robinson (May 18, 2006)

Yep, I work with animals - dogs to be more precise. I run my own dog-grooming business. Not as glam as it might sound, plenty of scars from unco-operative clients!
It's great, you can talk sh*t all day long and they don't give a damn :smile:


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

yeah since i finished my ND in animal care ive been working with animals. even tho the pay is shit i refuse to do anything else. my first job was at the british wildlife rescue centre, which was ace (best job in world) but my boss was a dick and knew bugger all about reps so i left. then went to work at rare breed pig farm with the first mangalitza's(curly coated pigs) in britain for 50+years. now im working at dog kennels, not the best job but keeps me fit and the pay is really good. 
hopefully one day i'll be at chester zoo in the herp section :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

im doing Nd in animal care so voted would like to work with them when im older (not gonna waste 2 years of my life :lol


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

its hard work getting a good animal job unfortunantly  
good luck


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

yeah im having quite a bit of trouble just getting work experience let alone a job lol


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

lol yeah i know how ya feel i did some right wierd stuff for work ex.


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

like what?

im tryign to get a place in the local reptile shop, but they're ignoring my letters!! :bash:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

I work PT doing histology and histo-pathology on animal samples, so I class myself as working "in an animal related field" though not technically with animals. Come summer I will be working in closer contact with animals in a pharmaceutical company.


----------



## jml220679 (Aug 1, 2006)

*animal work*

had various non animal jobs aswell, but have worked with animals all my life in diffferent capacities. reps, farm animals, birds, standard domestics, big cats, rhinos bla bla bla. . .


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

Elaphe said:


> like what?
> 
> im tryign to get a place in the local reptile shop, but they're ignoring my letters!! :bash:


uhm i did rangering which was fantastic, really really enjoyed that but there are never any jobs. 
worked with the RAF police dog section doing night patrols, which wasn't bad but there wasn't alot to do.
pet shop which my mate ran so that was fun and easy.
im sure there was something else but i cant remember.


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

rangerin sounds pretty cool


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

yeah if you get the chance to do that i'd advice it. i got to drive around the peak district in the middle of summer and make sure footpath where directing ppl in the right way etc. got a good tan too hehe


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

i do work with aniamls, dead ones!

on a fish counter title-asda collegue!

my day is spent rearranging smelly fish, having boring convo's with old ladys who smell of pee, and the occasional decapitation and dismembering of whole fish, oh joy!


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

lol :Na_Na_Na_Na: unlucky


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

darkdan99 said:


> i do work with aniamls, dead ones!
> 
> on a fish counter title-asda collegue!
> 
> my day is spent rearranging smelly fish, having boring convo's with old ladys who smell of pee, and the occasional decapitation and dismembering of whole fish, oh joy!


dude this fitt bird is working in the fish stand at my local morrisons at th momment. im hopping to work with animals to one dayv


----------



## kwiky (Sep 3, 2006)

i work in a reptile and aquatics shop, which is great cos i get huge discounts and first pick on any nice boas we get in, it has its downsides though, ive usually spent all my wages before i get them:lol2:


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

I voted for 'I'd like to work with animals when I get older'.

If I won the lottery, I'd like to run a zoo Steve Irwin style, and live to take care of them, have a team of expereinced vets and keepers and enjoy my life fully.

But I already lost hope of winning anything, so through hard work I can't contemplate much.

A couple of years ago, I applied to be a manager of a dog rescue centre kind of thing, but when they told me the wages I gave up.

If I succeed in breading my pets, I'd not consider to become a breeder, but would probably get motivation to study more and invest time and money to make it become a regular thing.

Then I'd love to make good connections with other breeders and exchange reptiles, etc.

Also, I'd like to have a huge property, with good infrastructure and foster a few homless cats and dogs just for the sake of loving them.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

Dexter said:


> I voted for 'I'd like to work with animals when I get older'.
> 
> If I won the lottery, I'd like to run a zoo Steve Irwin style, and live to take care of them, have a team of expereinced vets and keepers and enjoy my life fully.
> 
> ...


awhhhhh you big softy :smile:


----------



## whufc_fan85 (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm Deputy Manager at Amazonia World of Reptiles in Gt. Yarmouth. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I get to feed a full grown American Alligator as well as, Burmese Pythons and Spectacled Caiman :mf_dribble: It's all fun and i bloody love it!


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

I dont but my eldest daughter is sitting her HND this year and is finding it difficult to get a job in the animal field


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Well as of tomorrow I do work full time with animals but I don't know as what it will pay would constitute making a living right now... :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

Sad thing is I probably made 3 x as much from my medical audio typing job as I will running a reptile shop but it's a good thing I have an OH to support me so I can get to do what I love.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

I honestly cant see why people bother with HNDs and degrees in anything husbandry based now.. the wages are absolute crap and there are no jobs.

I would really advise people to enter a "fringe" animal industry such as nutrition or do something lab based, then do your enjoyable husbandry at home.
Animal husbandry jobs sound great, but the wages can be hard to live on and the hours are usually awful too, especially if you have a family. Unfortunately thats just the way it is with that particular sector.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I said yes, although technicaly I don't actuly make a living for it. I am on the doll but I volenteer full time at a wildlife rehab centre, and in summer (orphan season) especualy it realy means full time! babys need to be fed every few hours, depending on age and species, so where ever I go, they go too. you certainly get interesting looks when you stop to feed a nest full of baby blue tits or a pair of tawny owls in the middle of a shopping mall! we mostly have wild birds, although we do take in any wildlife, and do quite a bit of rescue work on seals. we also have an education centre that includes a reptile room. through the summer we take the reptiles, some of the birds, ferrets etc, out to carnivals and shows for the public to see and handle.
I am also a taxidermist, so I supose you could count that as working with animals! I hope to make some money out of that, although I have only just started selling my work, so it hasn't realy taken off yet.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

corvid2e1 said:


> I said yes, although technicaly I don't actuly make a living for it. I am on the doll but I volenteer full time at a wildlife rehab centre, and in summer (orphan season) especualy it realy means full time! babys need to be fed every few hours, depending on age and species, so where ever I go, they go too. you certainly get interesting looks when you stop to feed a nest full of baby blue tits or a pair of tawny owls in the middle of a shopping mall! we mostly have wild birds, although we do take in any wildlife, and do quite a bit of rescue work on seals. we also have an education centre that includes a reptile room. through the summer we take the reptiles, some of the birds, ferrets etc, out to carnivals and shows for the public to see and handle.
> I am also a taxidermist, so I supose you could count that as working with animals! I hope to make some money out of that, although I have only just started selling my work, so it hasn't realy taken off yet.


i used to hand raise birds, gotta say wood pigeons and crows are my favourite. i got them trained like a bird of prey it was ace. even got a talkin magpye :smile:


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

i did an ND in animal care now im in uni i reckon its the only way to get that dream job and lifestyle. would love to work with animals now and get payed a good wage but i dont think its really that easy with only the ND. working in animal care would frustrate me i would really love to be out in the amazon working on a research project or something.... ah to live the dream :mf_dribble:


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

I did NVQ2 in animal care, had to look after all sorts of animals, but that was 2yrs ago, im in aquatics now, full time work selling trop fish, just got marines in now aswell wich should be interestin


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

I don't know if that counts, but I work with quite a few donkeys and pigs in my company.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

Gaboon said:


> i did an ND in animal care now im in uni i reckon its the only way to get that dream job and lifestyle. would love to work with animals now and get payed a good wage but i dont think its really that easy with only the ND. working in animal care would frustrate me i would really love to be out in the amazon working on a research project or something.... ah to live the dream :mf_dribble:


 i know exactly what you mean i'd love to be studying them in the wild.


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

I work in a reptile and aquatics shop (and get no discount lol)


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

fundo said:


> I work in a reptile and aquatics shop (and get no discount lol)


i came down there the other day. some guy was working there. is that you? or you female?


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

I Voted Yes, Im a vet nurse.
Tanya xxx


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

There seem to be so many vet nurses in the country, but none seem to live near me when I most need one


----------



## spit (Oct 9, 2006)

I work in a reptile and aquatic shop and i also train dogs with the hopes of owning my own dog walking buisness in a few years.Have worked with animals since i left school and can't imagine doing anything else.


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

I am a vet nurse but hope to extend my experience in reptiles and not small furries :lol2:


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

you see, another one, and not close to me either


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

Dexter said:


> I don't know if that counts, but I work with quite a few donkeys and pigs in my company.


:lol2: good one
i used to work with animals,kenneling stuff and as a trainee vet nurse but sadly my employer who was paying for in house training suffered a heart attack and gave up,to keep a roof over my head i worked at the local chicken factory(horrible job for an animal lover)didnt last 5 mins and no worse of all my husband is a commercial fisherman so we opened a wet fishshop so like darkdan i work with dead fish but least im my own boss which is a plus,would love to open a rescue centre someday:smile:


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

Where abouts is your shop? i go to suffolk reguarly lol i have probably been there :lol2:


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

i did work at pet/aquatic/reptile shop, had to finnish tho coz a colleage got annoyed because i knew more than her about reptiles! she became a monster!! problem was she'd worked there longer than me, and she bullsh*tted customers about the animals! witch!! she didn't like another person in the shop who knew what they were talking about. if you ever go to wings n fins just listen to the crap info you'l get from the girl who works there called hayley. full of crap!!


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

I could well be some guy, but it depends what day you came on. I run the section and work from sat till wed




basky said:


> i came down there the other day. some guy was working there. is that you? or you female?


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

basky said:


> i used to hand raise birds, gotta say wood pigeons and crows are my favourite. i got them trained like a bird of prey it was ace. even got a talkin magpye :smile:


woodies do my head in a bit, simply because we get so many of them! they get in such a mess too! my favorets are definetly crows though. as orphans, not counting injured adults, I have had 8 rooks, 3 jackdaws, 3 jays and a magpie over the last 4 years. still waiting on a carion crow though. I would love a raven too but thats not going to happen around here. I have trained a couple of rooks to fly. one I had just lived free outside and all I had to do was stand out in the garden and whistle and he would come flying in, wherever he was. I have a talking jackdaw at the moment. he actuly spent 9 years living in a cage in a pub, so I you can probably guess what his language is like!


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

fundo said:


> I work in a reptile and aquatics shop (and get no discount lol)


do it man, im in uni now its hard but i know if its going to be wrth it in the long run. plus loads of parties and drinking etc. the major bitch is statistics but im getting extra help for that cos it may as well be bloody chinese, grrrr i wont let it ruin me


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

Beardies said:


> Where abouts is your shop? i go to suffolk reguarly lol i have probably been there :lol2:


Im down the harbour in southwold,near the harbour inn pub its samantha ks(lol thats me)anyone ever about there pop in n give me a visit:smile:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

when i'm older i want to own a shop!


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

snakelover said:


> when i'm older i want to own a shop!


not all its cracked up to be,havent had a holiday since it opened,never got a weekend to myself but at least ive got noone to answer to,except the taxman lol its hard work but something to go down in history i suppose good luck when youre older....what sort of shop?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I put i would like to, i went for a job interview at my local rep shop on wednesday.: victory:


----------

